
A glitch is breaking all Firefox extensions – TechCrunch - pplonski86
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/03/a-glitch-is-breaking-all-firefox-extensions/
======
rmist
Discussed earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19823701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19823701)

